# Solar Farms



## FastTrax (Oct 9, 2020)

www.thesolarfoundation.org

www.solargenerationusa.org

www.solarreviews.com/blog/pros-and-cons-of-solar-energy

www.solarpaneltalk.com/forum/solar/the-pos-and-cons-of-solar-energy/405486-living-next-to-a-solar-farm-concerns

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photovoltiac_power_station

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_photovoltiac_power_stations

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Solar_Energy_Society

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_Energy_Industries_Association

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photovoltiacs


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 10, 2020)

Bill Maher said last night he is waiting for three years for the state of California to power up his solar roof. Maybe what is said about the govt. of California is true.


----------



## Tish (Oct 12, 2020)

That is really amazing.


----------

